# heel pad syndrome



## misstigris (Feb 24, 2010)

Need help in finding if there is a code for "heel pad syndrome" The doctor indicated that foot pain would not be the accurate dx. Any ideas??


----------



## HNISHA (Feb 24, 2010)

Podiatry is not my area of expertise. However, I would suggest "996.78". 

Thanks


----------

